# Windows Server 2003 Firewall



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have come across a bit of a problem, the past few days I have been recieving a number of error messages regarding the update process of our anti-virus system. With a bit of research I have found the problem to the update issue, I need to allow a particular http://.... update address through the firewall.

However the problem is that when I try and access the Windows Firewall program I receive this error:
_"Windows Firewall can not run because another program or service is running that might use the Network Address Translation component (IPNat.sys)"_

Any ideas on what this could be, I have tried disabling Routing and Remote Access Service, but still with no luck!

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you restart after you disabled routing and remote access?


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

No I didnt, I shall give that a try and get back to you!!


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

After I rebooted the server I was still presetned with the same error! Any Ideas??


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Is this an SBS machine or server standard?


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

It is an SBS (Small Business Server right??) with service pack 2 installed also! Did you want me to provide any other details???


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The following is posted as a solution on another tech board, so I take no credit or blame either way.

Did you, by chance, run the Security Configuration Wizard? (Or is it installed when you look at Windows Components in add/remove programs)?

If so, you need to uninstall this immediately... then, make sure that your NIC has the correct settings, so that if you run an IPCONFIG /ALL it looks something like this:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SBSSERVER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : officenetwork.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : officenetwork.local

Ethernet adapter Server Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-0A-F8-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2

Then... run the Configure Email and Internet Connection Wizard (CEICW -- linked as "Connect to the Internet on the To-Do list in the Server Management Console)

A visual how-to for that is here: http://sbsurl.com/ceicw to properly configure all of the SBS's Internet and Network settings.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks mate, ill have a look into it and let you know!


----------

